# 5 week old puppy



## senior chef (Aug 12, 2021)

A few minutes ago, someone gave me a 5 week old puppy. breed unknown but it is NOT expected to get quite medium size.
I have had dogs but never one this young and those I have had were already house trained. So, exactly how do I go about starting house training ?  Right this minute he is in a smallish box with a soft towel and enough room to stand up, turn around and to lie down.
I just took him outside and he did piddle a tiny amount.  he does not seem to care for the box. he is crying. I'm hoping to get him to think of that box as his "cave".
any advice gratefully received.
thank you
edit to add: I spoke too soon, he gave up crying and is now sleeping.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

It could  be that he's crying because at 5 weeks he's too young to be separated from his mother...


----------



## Devi (Aug 12, 2021)

Have you given him water and food?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2021)

https://www.petforums.com/


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

senior chef said:


> edit to add: I spoke too soon, he gave up crying and is now sleeping.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2021)

9 weeks is the youngest that I know of, to separate a pup from its mother. I think it may need a lot of cuddling. 

Taking him outside as soon as he awakens is a good idea .. and after he eats.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 12, 2021)

Wow 5 weeks old, way to young to be removed from its mother.

Too young yet to understand house training..

Don't put him in small box with only room to stand and turn around!  Where is he going to potty at in that box??? In the towel because he has no room to get off that towel.

A bigger box, a puppy pad to potty on and a towel or whatever to lay on.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 12, 2021)

senior chef said:


> breed unknown but it is NOT expected to get quite medium size


Don't count on it, I have adopted many unknown breed puppies.  Most all turned out different from what I expected, some bigger, some smaller.

Loved all of them anyway, I am sure you will too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 12, 2021)

You need to go to your local major pet supply store asap and ask questions. Seriously.

The pup might need to be bottle fed. You certainly want canned food for puppies, not dry dry food for older dogs. Do what Becky 1951 said, for sure. And you're gonna have to hold the little thing pretty often. That pup should have had 5 more weeks with its mother.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Wow 5 weeks old, way to young to be removed from its mother.
> 
> Too young yet to understand house training..
> 
> ...


Perhaps I made that box sound smaller than it actually is. He is about 10 inches long and the box is 20 X 20 inches.
Yes he has a nice soft towel to sleep on.
Is it ok to give him some milk as well as water ? Yes, I fed him some tiny, tiny bits of my steak sandwich. Tonight I'll offer him some puppy chow mixed with a tad of warm water. we have been together only a few hours


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2021)

No milk! Cats and dogs are usually lactose intolerant; they will get diarrhea. Unpasteurized goats milk is OK.

On the NO list:
avocado
grapes
raisins
onions
garlic
sugar

What's your sweet baby's name?


----------



## Jennina (Aug 12, 2021)

A lot of puppies die due to the parvo virus. Check with your vet if he/she could get vaccinated already.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What's your sweet baby's name?



No name just yet. I thought I'd watch his personality and let that guide me.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 12, 2021)

You're going to have a little bundle to raise, Mom, you are one now.
Yes, 5 weeks....far too young to be without mom.....usually 10 to 12 weeks.
NO MILK........ the milk we drink is totally different.
Do you have a breast pump......you could pump some.....lol....lol.
A bigger box would be good.
Do you have clock to set with him, one that ticks, it's calming.
At nite, have him in the same room as you,
A thought of attention, physical contact......holding, petting, sitted on your lap.....he'll need to feel warmth from from a body, from Mom.
And......you're MOM
Potty training may be challenging because he is so young....be gentle....keep reward treats handy.
Moist food as well as kibble..........IMO......try not to start giving him people food unless a tid bit for a treat.
Dog foods have all the vitamins, and nutrients puppy needs.

Moist of all, now, Love, Cuddle.

CONGRATULATIONS.......You have a BUNDLE of JOY........MOM.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 12, 2021)

Puppy Vaccinations: When to Get Them and Why | PetSmart​https://www.petsmart.com › learning-center › dog-care



A typical _puppy vaccination schedule_ — First _vaccination_: 6 to 8 weeks – DHP · Second _vaccination_: 9 to 11 weeks – DHP · Third _vaccination_: 12 to 15 weeks – ...
‎Puppy Training Tips · ‎What Should I Feed My Puppy?

Esbilac puppy formula is what I always used, I raised AKC registered Tracking and Champion blood lined bloodhounds for several years until I had health issues.

Bloodhounds have large litters so I always supplement fed the pups.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2021)

Why have you got the pup in a  box I wonder ? I’d be rushing out to buy it a little soft bed from  cheap store that can be machine washed .

We don’t have pets but when we did we always made up a bed in the laundry with newspaper around incase the pup had an accident it’s easy to pick up the newspaper and dispose of any mess.

My daughters dog had pups in February and she kept them until they were 12 weeks old before allowing them to go to their new homes


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> No milk! Cats and dogs are usually lactose intolerant; they will get diarrhea. Unpasteurized goats milk is OK.
> 
> *On the NO list:
> avocado
> ...


.*.no chocolate either,,*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

MickaC said:


> You're going to have a little bundle to raise, Mom, you are one now.
> Yes, 5 weeks....far too young to be without mom.....usually 10 to 12 weeks.
> *NO MILK........ the milk we drink is totally different.*


bit difficult being as this poster is  a MAN...


----------



## senior chef (Aug 13, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Why have you got the pup in a  box I wonder ? I’d be rushing out to buy it a little soft bed from  cheap store that can be machine washed .
> 
> We don’t have pets but when we did we always made up a bed in the laundry with newspaper around incase the pup had an accident it’s easy to pick up the newspaper and dispose of any mess.
> 
> My daughters dog had pups in February and she kept them until they were 12 weeks old before allowing them to go to their new homes


I put him in an open top box because I have health issues that limit my abilities to run around town. At this stage, he is MUCH more interested in exploring than being in bed. He is in the box mainly to introduce him to his cave. The sooner he gets used to being crated, the better. After all, he will be sleeping next to my bed in his cave. Also, he has a nice soft bath towel to sleep on.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It could  be that he's crying because at 5 weeks he's too young to be separated from his mother...


Yes.  I've always heard that 8 weeks is the youngest to be separated from the mother.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2021)

I  hope you are taking him to a vet SOON for care and feeding advice and also for any vaccinations he should have at his age.  

IMHO, he is really too young to house train  properly.  They have to be old enough to have control of their bladder and bowels for training to be effective.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Yes.  I've always heard that 8 weeks is the youngest to be separated from the mother.


8 weeks minimum is what we're told here...


----------



## MickaC (Aug 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> bit difficult being as this poster is  a MAN...


I know, Holly. lol..lol..


----------



## senior chef (Aug 13, 2021)

Y


Butterfly said:


> Yes.  I've always heard that 8 weeks is the youngest to be separated from the mother.


Yes, I understand that 5 weeks is too young to be separated from his mother BUT I can't just give him back. My neighbor went out of his way to get me a dog, and if I now said, "No, take him back", that would be rude. So, for better or worse, I must be the puppy's mom. 
One very good thing is that he seems to really enjoy semi-solid food. I put some 'puppy chow' in a blender and then added warm water. He gobbled it right down without hesitation.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 13, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yes, I understand that 5 weeks is too young to be separated from his mother BUT I can't just give him back. My neighbor went out of his way to get me a dog, and if I now said, "No, take him back", that would be rude. So, for better or worse, I must be the puppy's mom.
> One very good thing is that he seems to really enjoy semi-solid food. I put some 'puppy chow' in a blender and then added warm water. He gobbled it right down without hesitation.


When my kids were young I was given a tiny pup that couldn't have been more than 6 weeks old. No, you can't give them back to someone who didn't know enough to keep them with their mothers longer.

During the day I took "Lacy" outside on the lawn about every 2 hours. Even that young she usually went potty...sometimes just a dribble. She liked exploring a little bit, too, but I didn't keep her out very long; 20 minutes tops. By the time she was 3 mo old, she'd sit by the door when she needed to go potty.

I have no idea what breed(s) she was. She grew to mid-size, trim with long, slender legs, shorthair, sharp snout but floppy ears, brown brindle coat. Smart, pretty, such a good girl.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 13, 2021)

I bought my late husband a Australian Shepard Puppy  about a week before my husband died.  I was in horrific grief as the puppy was throwing up, pooping and peeing all over.  Being a CAT person, I didn't know what to do with a wild puppy! ESPECIALLY when I was sobbing all the time!
I'd say get a large cage and cage train him.  Not a punishment, He sleeps there and gets to watch everything.
As soon as you can, teach him to go to the door when he has to go potty.  He communicates with telepathy.
It took awhile for the dog and I to get along, but now we're buddies!   Boy, That first year though!   HAVE FUN!


----------



## senior chef (Aug 13, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I bought my late husband a Australian Shepard Puppy  about a week before my husband died.  I was in horrific grief as the puppy was throwing up, pooping and peeing all over.  Being a CAT person, I didn't know what to do with a wild puppy! ESPECIALLY when I was sobbing all the time!
> I'd say get a large cage and cage train him.  Not a punishment, He sleeps there and gets to watch everything.
> As soon as you can, teach him to go to the door when he has to go potty.  He communicates with telepathy.
> It took awhile for the dog and I to get along, but now we're buddies!   Boy, That first year though!   HAVE FUN!


My new puppy is pooping very, very soft poop. Not diarrhea, but close to it. I have been feeding him ground up puppy chow mixed with warm water. Hard to tell when , if, he is getting ready to poop. he does not squat down but rather just stands there. It is only when he moves away, that I know what he has done.   Hmm ?  What to do ?
PS: the man who gave the puppy to me said I should feed him 2 X/day.  BUT, places on google say a 5 week old puppy should be fed every 5 hours.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2021)

senior chef said:


> My new puppy is pooping very, very soft poop. Not diarrhea, but close to it. I have been feeding him ground up puppy chow mixed with warm water. Hard to tell when , if, he is getting ready to poop. he does not squat down but rather just stands there. It is only when he moves away, that I know what he has done.   Hmm ?  What to do ?
> PS: the man who gave the puppy to me said I should feed him 2 X/day.  BUT, places on google say a 5 week old puppy should be fed every 5 hours.


When you take him to the vet, be sure to  ask.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 13, 2021)

I bought my puppy a rawhide "bone" but he doesn't seem to know what to do with it. However, he loves to chew my toes. Ouch !


----------



## Kadee (Aug 13, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I bought my puppy a rawhide "bone" but he doesn't seem to know what to do with it. However, he loves to chew my toes. Ouch !


I’d 100% agree with others who have mentioned taking your puppy to the vet for good advice on what you should and shouldn't be feeding / offering him , it may save you lotsa $$$ in the long run as you may make him sick by being kind in offering him food / bones his little system can’t take as yet


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2021)

Take the puppy to the vet ASAP.  If you are going to have a dog, it is your responsibility to feed, care for, provide veterinary care for and vaccinate him properly.  To do otherwise is nothing short of neglect.

If you can't afford a regular vet, call your local ASPCA and or Humane Society.  They usually have advice about low cost vet services, or even provide care themselves.


senior chef said:


> I bought my puppy a rawhide "bone" but he doesn't seem to know what to do with it. However, he loves to chew my toes. Ouch !


5 weeks old is WAAAY too young for rawhide bones or chews.  He could easily choke or clog his intestines, either of which could kill him.

Also be aware that very young puppies are unable to adequately regulate their temperature.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Take the puppy to the vet ASAP.  If you are going to have a dog, it is your responsibility to feed, care for, provide veterinary care for and vaccinate him properly.  To do otherwise is nothing short of neglect.
> 
> If you can't afford a regular vet, call your local ASPCA and or Humane Society.  They usually have advice about low cost vet services, or even provide care themselves.
> 
> ...


absolutely correct.... !

@senior chef , _please_ if you intend keeping this little fella, call your vet or at the very least research online and see exactly how to care for this tiny newborn...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2021)

You can buy dog mom‘s milk at the let store and feed it through a bottle or let pup lap it instead of dog chow.  But it’s probably too late for that now.  When you say dog chow I hope you mean puppy chow.  No people food ever, but especially at this age.

You can buy, on Amazon, a fake mom for the puppy.  I forget it’s name but it’s on Amazon, it has a heart beat, and it has warming packets.  Bella always was “quiet” once I got this and continued to sleep with mom even at 5 months.  While she destroyed other stuffed toys, she never chew or tore up mom.

Until puppy has had shots, she should not be put anywhere other dogs have been as there is a high risk of “catching” so many diseases.  Did your neighbor worm the puppy?  I bet not.  Puppy needs to go to the vet.  Puppy needs to be wormed! Can you get worms from the puppy.  YUP!! Can worms cause the soft stools?  Yes.

Be very careful.  Do not let puppy lick your face.  Wash up after handling the puppy-worms are no joke.  As everyone has said it’s awful to separate a puppy so early from its mother.  Is there any way to ask the neighbor to keep it with mom for another couple weeks?  If not, ask vet if he knows of a foster dog mom.

You can buy a nice crate for pup on Amazon.  You have gotten good advice from many people on this thread.  Good luck with the pup.  It’s a huge responsibility having such a young pup.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Take the puppy to the vet ASAP


I agree with this.
There's no other way to know for sure, what the very young pup needs or does not need, and we don't even know for sure, that _anything that _the man who gave him away, told you, was accurate.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 14, 2021)

After my 1st 48 hours with my new puppy, I have decided to name him... Indy.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Perhaps I made that box sound smaller than it actually is. He is about 10 inches long and the box is 20 X 20 inches.
> Yes he has a nice soft towel to sleep on.
> Is it ok to give him some milk as well as water ? Yes, I fed him some tiny, tiny bits of my steak sandwich. Tonight I'll offer him some puppy chow mixed with a tad of warm water. we have been together only a few hours



If you give him  milk,  be sure that it is of the lactose free variety.    Lactaid  is a fairly common brand sold in  grocery stores.
I give that  to  my older dog  a couple times a week.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> 5 weeks old is WAAAY too young for rawhide bones or chews.  He could easily choke or clog his intestines, either of which could kill him.


No rawhide ever for any dog at any age.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

Get thee to a veternary ... ASAP.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 14, 2021)

So sad that pup was taken from his mom so early.  Way too young! People think that if the pup can eat on his own then he is ready to leave the litter. Wrong! There is still so much for him to learn from his mom and littermates, and now that is you.

Please feed the pup more often than 2x a day. Obviously the person who gave you the pup is not someone to listen to. At least 4x a day. Give him some fuzzy stuffed animals to snuggle with when he sleeps.

Glad the little pup has someone who cares now. Yes, take him to the vet like mentioned from others.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 14, 2021)

I took him to the vet, and he said the puppy is just fine.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> 5 weeks old is WAAAY too young for rawhide bones or chews.  He could easily choke or clog his intestines, either of which could kill him.


Thank you , but I disagree. 1st he is way, way, too small to swallow any of the rawhide bone, let alone actually chew any of it off. 2nd he needs SOMETHING to chew on. The rawhide bone is the size of a turkey leg, almost as big as the puppy. Lastly, I'd much rather he chew on a rawhide bone than on my bare toes. 
Pet stores across America all sell rawhide bones and I seriously doubt that they would sell them if they were harmful. I once had a Malamute and he loved his giant rawhide bone.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 14, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> If you give him  milk,  be sure that it is of the lactose free variety.    Lactaid  is a fairly common brand sold in  grocery stores.
> I give that  to  my older dog  a couple times a week.


I looked on google about Lactaid free milk for dogs..  Most sites say it is ok but in very limited quantities.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Thank you , but I disagree. 1st he is way, way, too small to swallow any of the rawhide bone, let alone actually chew any of it off. 2nd he needs SOMETHING to chew on. The rawhide bone is the size of a turkey leg, almost as big as the puppy. Lastly, I'd much rather he chew on a rawhide bone than on my bare toes.
> Pet stores across America all sell rawhide bones and I seriously doubt that they would sell them if they were harmful. I once had a Malamute and he loved his giant rawhide bone.


Pet stores sell lots of stuff that is harmful to animals.  They are a store, not a humane society.  Goggle it, rawhide, very bad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Perhaps I made that box sound smaller than it actually is. He is about 10 inches long and the box is 20 X 20 inches.
> Yes he has a nice soft towel to sleep on.
> Is it ok to give him some milk as well as water ? Yes, I fed him some tiny, tiny bits of my steak sandwich. Tonight I'll offer him some puppy chow mixed with a tad of warm water. we have been together only a few hours


I think he's definitely too young for any steak or puppy chow.  I would suggest buying him some baby food, maybe chicken flavor or something like that.  In a couple more week he may be ready for chow and water, I don't think he should have anything so solid at this point.  You're kind for taking him in.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> would suggest buying him some baby food, maybe chicken flavor or something like that


That thought had come to me, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I looked on google about Lactaid free milk for dogs..  Most sites say it is ok but in very limited quantities.



If you give him any kind of milk except milk that is formulated for puppy rearing, it will likely cause diarrhea.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> If you give him any kind of milk except milk that is formulated for puppy rearing, it will likely cause diarrhea.


He seems to be doing just fine on puppy chow. He eats like a horse and is putting on 1.5 ounces/day. I grind up puppy chow in the blender and then, as needed I mix it with hot water. Stir until luke warm. 
PS: I have begun training. I turn it into a game. After only a few days he now fully understands "Come" and "No".


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I took him to the vet, and he said the puppy is just fine.


I'm sure the vet advised you well. Looking forward to photos, once you are able to post any


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 16, 2021)

Maybe it's none of my business but did you really want a puppy at this stage of your life OR did someone else just think you needed one OR did someone have an extra one that they didn't want and they were just offloading?  It really is OK to say 'Thank you but no.'

A mature, housebroken dog is a wonderful companion with minimal work.  Most rescue organizations try to match the pet to the owner's ability and need.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Maybe it's none of my business but did you really want a puppy at this stage of your life OR did someone else just think you needed one OR did someone have an extra one that they didn't want and they were just offloading?  It really is OK to say 'Thank you but no.'
> 
> A mature, housebroken dog is a wonderful companion with minimal work.  Most rescue organizations try to match the pet to the owner's ability and need.


yes, I really wanted a dog. I specifically asked my neighbor to keep an eye out for a dog. I live alone and I need the companionship.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

The difference between a human baby and a 6 week old puppy ?  Obviously, when a human baby cries, it needs immediate attention. But how about when a puppy cries ?  When I go to sleep, I crate the puppy. BUT he cries, and cries, and cries.   I know that his tummy is full , so he is not hungry. Yes, he has a nice soft bed and cut up newspapers at one end. He wants me to cuddle him. I get it. But, he needs to get used to the idea of his "cave".  Will he outgrow that crying when crated?


----------



## Della (Aug 16, 2021)

I imagine they must get used to the crate, but I can't take the whining so I let my puppy sleep with me.  She's 12 now and never has wet the bed, but many nights she licks my face at about three A. M. to tell me she has to go and I get up and let her out.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 16, 2021)

As suggested an old wind up clock that ticks  will comfort most pups.

Do you have an old dust  mop,,one with cotton threads?
Until you get a stuffed toy  for him it  may  settle him  down  to sleep with it.
Another hint  is  warm an old towel in  the dryer &  give it to him  at bedtime.


Our Boston  Terrier was  few days shy of   8 weeks when we got him.
The breeder gave me two small  terry cloth toys which had squeakers in them.
At age 7  months he still wants them in  his crate.

Good luck with your  new best buddy.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

Della said:


> I imagine they must get used to the crate, but I can't take the whining so I let my puppy sleep with me.  She's 12 now and never has wet the bed, but many nights she licks my face at about three A. M. to tell me she has to go and I get up and let her out.


Perhaps in the future, I may let "Indy" sleep with me. BUT, right now, he not only pees but poops even when in my lap. Heaven know what he'd do in my bed.  Even when older, it would be totally unacceptable for him to wake me at 3 am.  Once he stops whining , he can sleep, in his crate by my bed.
Edit to add: it just occurred to me that since Indy loves to sleep on my worn/dirty clothes , (its the smell of me) , I'm going dig out some really old clothes that I don't care about and I'll wear them for two days and make a bed for him out of those clothes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> The difference between a human baby and a 6 week old puppy ?  Obviously, when a human baby cries, it needs immediate attention. But how about when a puppy cries ?  When I go to sleep, I crate the puppy. BUT he cries, and cries, and cries.   I know that his tummy is full , so he is not hungry. Yes, he has a nice soft bed and cut up newspapers at one end. He wants me to cuddle him. I get it. But, he needs to get used to the idea of his "cave".  Will he outgrow that crying when crated?


Honestly, he may switch from crying to barking continuously.  He has to be taught not to bark or cry in the crate, but he is TOO YOUNG!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Perhaps in the future, I may let "Indy" sleep with me. BUT, right now, he not only pees but poops even when in my lap. Heaven know what he'd do in my bed.  Even when older, it would be totally unacceptable for him to wake me at 3 am.  Once he stops whining , he can sleep, in his crate by my bed.
> Edit to add: it just occurred to me that since Indy loves to sleep on my worn/dirty clothes , (its the smell of me) , I'm going dig out some really old clothes that I don't care about and I'll wear them for two days and make a bed for him out of those clothes.


Except if the clothes smell of urine or feces then he will think he is suppose to go there


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Della said:


> I imagine they must get used to the crate, but I can't take the whining so I let my puppy sleep with me.  She's 12 now and never has wet the bed, but many nights she licks my face at about three A. M. to tell me she has to go and I get up and let her out.


Yup, that’s what pet parents do, take care of their animals no matter what the time.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Honestly, he may switch from crying to barking continuously.  He has to be taught not to bark or cry in the crate, but he is TOO YOUNG!


Ok. You say he is too young to be taught to not bark or cry. BUT, how in the world am I supposed to teach that. AND when to start ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2021)

Not easy for you @senior chef  .. as you have no choice other than to do your best. I am surmising the vet gave you some advice?

Barking/crying isn't going to stop anytime soon. He is still very young. Consistency on your part, is important.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Not easy for you @senior chef  .. as you have no choice other than to do your best. I am surmising the vet gave you some advice?
> 
> Barking/crying isn't going to stop anytime soon. He is still very young. Consistency on your part, is important.


I live just across the border in Mexico.  The vet I saw speaks Spanish only and not only that but I'm profoundly deaf.  I can hear noises BUT I don't understand human speech well at all.
When Indy cries, I feel guilty. Like I'm doing something wrong. If it is normal for a young puppy to cry merely because I don't hold him 24/7 then I'll feel less guilty.
Right now he is getting all the food he wants, has play toys which he mostly ignores, a nice soft warm bed, plenty enough room to move around in his pen, and lots and lots of petting.
If he had his way, I'd be holding him 24/7. And THAT is just not going to happen. 
As Caesar Millan says, "I am the leader of the pack. The dog MUST understand that"


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2021)

I think .. and hope, a few weeks will make a difference. You already know that Indy was removed from the litter much too young. He will eventually learn. Just be consistent, and read up all you can on the internet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Ok. You say he is too young to be taught to not bark or cry. BUT, how in the world am I supposed to teach that. AND when to start ?


You start at 8 weeks.  You start all training at 8 weeks.  There are a variety of methods you can google them.  But it requires a great deal of time and effort.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I live just across the border in Mexico.  The vet I saw speaks Spanish only and not only that but I'm profoundly deaf.  I can hear noises BUT I don't understand human speech well at all.
> When Indy cries, I feel guilty. Like I'm doing something wrong. If it is normal for a young puppy to cry merely because I don't hold him 24/7 then I'll feel less guilty.
> Right now he is getting all the food he wants, has play toys which he mostly ignores, a nice soft warm bed, plenty enough room to move around in his pen, and lots and lots of petting.
> If he had his way, I'd be holding him 24/7. And THAT is just not going to happen.
> As Caesar Millan says, "I am the leader of the pack. The dog MUST understand that"


But you do not have a dog, you have a puppy.  Google puppy training buy some books train yourself and then train the puppy.  Otherwise, you will have an out of control adult dog.  Puppies and dogs can learn by signing.  In fact, they learn signs faster.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> The difference between a human baby and a 6 week old puppy ?  Obviously, when a human baby cries, it needs immediate attention. But how about when a puppy cries ?  When I go to sleep, I crate the puppy. BUT he cries, and cries, and cries.   I know that his tummy is full , so he is not hungry. Yes, he has a nice soft bed and cut up newspapers at one end. He wants me to cuddle him. I get it. But, he needs to get used to the idea of his "cave".  Will he outgrow that crying when crated?


What makes you think your puppy doesn't need immediate attention?  He sees you are his mother.  He misses his mother since he was taken away from her too young.

Puppies that young have a short attention span.  You'll have to be more patient and be his mama until his older.  Cuddle him, hug him, tell him all the time he's a good boy and you love him.  He needs to feel the warmth of your body and hear your heart beating.  Makes him feel secure.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

Gemma said:


> What makes you think your puppy doesn't need immediate attention?  He sees you are his mother.  He misses his mother since he was taken away from her too young.
> 
> Puppies that young have a short attention span.  You'll have to be more patient and be his mama until his older.  Cuddle him, hug him, tell him all the time he's a good boy and you love him.  He needs to feel the warmth of your body and hear your heart beating.  Makes him feel secure.


Yes, you are right. I do not think puppies need immediate attention. Look, I do give him attention BUT if left up to him, I'd not have time to sleep or cook dinner.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 17, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yes, you are right. I do not think puppies need immediate attention. Look, I do give him attention BUT if left up to him, I'd not have time to sleep or cook dinner.


You accepted this puppy and now have a commitment to it, just like you do for sleep and cooking.  Perhaps this puppy was way to young to receive and raise at this time for you?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Gemma said:


> You accepted this puppy and now have a commitment to it, just like you do for sleep and cooking.  Perhaps this puppy was way to young to receive and raise at this time for you?


I have been thinking that very same thing.  I’ve had to recognize that a puppy is now just too much for me.  A dog might be too much for me as well.  While I mull this over, no animals for me now and perhaps forever.  It is very hard to live without a dog in an apartment where almost everyone has one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2021)

I haven't had a dog since childhood, so no care advice but I'm wondering...would you post a picture of the little sweetie? It can be taken without using a flash if the puppy is in good daylight.


----------



## Della (Aug 17, 2021)

We've all been begging for a picture but Senior Chef reminded us he can't post pictures yet.  You have to have a certain number of posts before you can do that and so far he has 74.  Do you need 100?  I guess it's up to us to keep him talking about Indy until we can get that photo!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 17, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have been thinking that very same thing.  I’ve had to recognize that a puppy is now just too much for me.  A dog might be too much for me as well.  While I mull this over, no animals for me now and perhaps forever.  It is very hard to live without a dog in an apartment where almost everyone has one.


IMO, owning a pet is a huge responsibility.  Just like having a child.  It's a choice one makes to feed, house, love unconditionally, the expense that goes with it and much nurturing.  

Most people that decide to get a pet, think of one as an extension of their family and treated as such.  Anything less would be animal abuse in my eyes.

I'm glad to hear @Aneeda72 that you are re-thinking the possibility of bringing a new dog into your life.  Perhaps you can babysit one of your neighbors dog for a few hours per day, to satisfy missing having one?  Just like a grandmother...you spoil them rotten and then return them to mama.  Just a thought!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Gemma said:


> IMO, owning a pet is a huge responsibility.  Just like having a child.  It's a choice one makes to feed, house, love unconditionally, the expense that goes with it and much nurturing.
> 
> Most people that decide to get a pet, think of one as an extension of their family and treated as such.  Anything less would be animal abuse in my eyes.
> 
> I'm glad to hear @Aneeda72 that you are re-thinking the possibility of bringing a new dog into your life.  Perhaps you can babysit one of your neighbors dog for a few hours per day, to satisfy missing having one?  Just like a grandmother...you spoil them rotten and then return them to mama.  Just a thought!


I really think that I am done having a dog or any pet


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 17, 2021)

Aneeda,,not even a goldfish  for a pet?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2021)

Della said:


> We've all been begging for a picture but Senior Chef reminded us he can't post pictures yet.  You have to have a certain number of posts before you can do that and so far he has 74.  Do you need 100?  I guess it's up to us to keep him talking about Indy until we can get that photo!


Really! I never realized that. I guess because I was posting on SF for awhile before I wandered past the Retirement/Financial threads to topics that asked for photos.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 19, 2021)

I have successfully trained Indy to come, on command.  However, NOT on a leash. Once the leash goes on he refuses to move.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 19, 2021)

Are you using  a harness on Indy?
If so let him wear  around  the house  for awhile to get  him used to it..

I worry about a pup   pulling once  on  a leash, putting too much pressure on their neck.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 19, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Are you using  a harness on Indy?
> If so let him wear  around  the house  for awhile to get  him used to it..
> 
> I worry about a pup   pulling once  on  a leash, putting too much pressure on their neck.


No harness. Collar and leash only.  Boy, oh boy. Indy sure is stubborn. He thrusts his forelegs out ahead of him and he refuses to move.
I have backed way off and I try it only in the living room AND with cheese treats if he moves at all.
i do keep the collar on 24/7


----------



## Devi (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm not a dog owner, but it does seem like a harness would be better than a collar.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 20, 2021)

Devi said:


> I'm not a dog owner, but it does seem like a harness would be better than a collar.


Ok. Why is that ?
Indy is now 6 weeks old and he eats like a horse. He is putting on 2 ounces/day. 
PS: he is absolutely miserable when in the pen. Nice soft bed.  Lots of shredded newspaper at one end. And toys which he totally ignores. When turned loose into the living room and kitchen, he chews everything in sight. Especially my toes. BUT NOT THE TOYS. Hmm. I don't get it.


----------



## Devi (Aug 20, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Ok. Why is that ?


He's a puppy, and it's important to protect him even though he's leashed. As Sliverfox said (post #75):


Sliverfox said:


> Are you using  a harness on Indy?
> If so let him wear  around  the house  for awhile to get  him used to it..
> I worry about a pup pulling once on a leash, putting too much pressure on their neck


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 20, 2021)

"miserable in the pen"....well how would you feel if you were
penned up?? Stop and think about it a bit if possible....imo


----------



## senior chef (Aug 20, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> "miserable in the pen"....well how would you feel if you were
> penned up?? Stop and think about it a bit if possible....imo


I can't allow him total free reign of the house.  Poop/pee EVERYWHERE.  Sooner or later he MUST get used to the idea of being penned up at night and when I go to doctor/shopping etc.
The ONLY place he is happy is either on my lap OR having total free reign of the house.
Dogs have pens OR are often chained up by their little dog houses.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 21, 2021)

Have you tried  covering  his  crate when you put him in it  at bedtime?

With our other dog my father  was still with us.
We went out  for an evening leaving him with our than young dog.

Came  home to  discover her in her crate which was covered over with  an old shirt of ours.
From then on  her crate had a cover  over it.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 21, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Have you tried  covering  his  crate when you put him in it  at bedtime?
> 
> With our other dog my father  was still with us.
> We went out  for an evening leaving him with our than young dog.
> ...


Excellent idea. I'll cover his pen with a bed sheet tonight.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.petforums.com/


Great resource!


----------



## senior chef (Aug 21, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Have you tried  covering  his  crate when you put him in it  at bedtime?
> 
> With our other dog my father  was still with us.
> We went out  for an evening leaving him with our than young dog.
> ...


I may have bitten off more than I can chew.  Indy has PLENTY of room in his pen to poop/pee on shredded newspapers at one end of his pen. But , NO !  Dummy will poop and pee right on top of his soft bed.
10 minutes ago, he did it AGAIN. We had just returned from his walk and I put him in his pen. Within 5 minutes POOP right on his bed. 
Jeez, I thought that all dogs had enough common animal sense to poop/pee AWAY FROM ITS BED .


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)

We want to see pictures of the infamous puppy!!!


----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

Hmm. Didn't someone post pictures of "pee pads"? Might those help?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 21, 2021)

senior chef said:


> The difference between a human baby and a 6 week old puppy ?  Obviously, when a human baby cries, it needs immediate attention. But how about when a puppy cries ?  When I go to sleep, I crate the puppy. BUT he cries, and cries, and cries.   I know that his tummy is full , so he is not hungry. Yes, he has a nice soft bed and cut up newspapers at one end. He wants me to cuddle him. I get it. But, he needs to get used to the idea of his "cave".  Will he outgrow that crying when crated?


He misses his mom.  I put a ticking alarm clock and a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel filled with tepid water for mine to cuddle up to.  Doesn't always work.


----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

Ah. Sounds like part of the solution is the passing of time.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We want to see pictures of the infamous puppy!!!


Yes, I know. Problem: The photo part of my laptop does not work. Nor do I have a cell that takes photos.
sorry


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2021)

Make sure the cover isn't too thick a fabric. I recall now that my daughter had a lightweight fitted cover for the crate when her dog was little. She still sleeps in her crate, with the door open, and goes there for naps through the day. It's her calm space. She's 5 1/2.

We never had a crate for either of our labs, but .. different strokes for different folks.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 21, 2021)

I agree with Lewkat the poor puppy is missing his mummy. you might like to consider a large stuffed dog that he can cuddle up to during the night. Pee pads work great, he will grow and learn where and when to pee and poo, he is lonely. When you see him squat run him outside. Try and make outside activity long enough for him to do his business. Good luck. I should talk I need help with my kitten.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

@senior chef .......Lots of great suggestions.
The thing is, he's too young to have left his mom.
Have patience, don't raise your voice, be gentle......potty training will come.
He is very lonely for his mom.
@Lewkat had 2 great ideas.....a ticking clock....hot water bottle wrapped in something.
Not sure how many meals he gets......after each meal take him out, and also after sleeping time.
Have a schedule.

What were you able to do when you were 5 weeks old.

Please have patience.

Physical contact is important too.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I may have bitten off more than I can chew.  Indy has PLENTY of room in his pen to poop/pee on shredded newspapers at one end of his pen. But , NO !  Dummy will poop and pee right on top of his soft bed.
> 10 minutes ago, he did it AGAIN. We had just returned from his walk and I put him in his pen. Within 5 minutes POOP right on his bed.
> Jeez, I thought that all dogs had enough common animal sense to poop/pee AWAY FROM ITS BED .


Please don't be upset with him.......in time......in time training will come.
When you're out with him.....treat him when he does a jobs.....may have to stay outside for a bit....don't run inside right away after your walks.
Do not scold him......

Again, he's very, very young.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @senior chef .......Lots of great suggestions.
> The thing is, he's too young to have left his mom.
> Have patience, don't raise your voice, be gentle......potty training will come.
> He is very lonely for his mom.
> ...


Is it normal for a puppy to poop/pee on his own bed ?
PS: he is now 6 weeks old
He gets 3 meals/day plus treats. 
He is putting on weight at a fantastic rate.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 21, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Is it normal for a puppy to poop/pee on his own bed ?
> PS: he is now 6 weeks old
> He gets 3 meals/day plus treats.
> He is putting on weight at a fantastic rate.


If i remember maybe once or twice.......but......any of my guys were 10 and 12 weeks old.
Happy he's gaining weight.
I'm sure being taken away from his mom, left him missing moms milk......but don't give him milk now.
If he's getting a good menu, he doesn't need the milk.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 22, 2021)

If your  crate is large enough  for him to use it  for pottying,,, could it be TOO big?

What are you using  for bedding?

Our 7month old pup wanted to pull everything out of  his.
I bought  him a   pad  for his .
A  foiled towel is  his bedding,,plus the 2 small toys the breeder gave us.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 22, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> If your  crate is large enough  for him to use it  for pottying,,, could it be TOO big?
> 
> What are you using  for bedding?
> 
> ...


his pen is aprox 25" X 25"
bedding is a bunch of my oldest T-shirts . I wore each of them for a day so they would have my smell.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Is it normal for a puppy to poop/pee on his own bed ?
> PS: he is now 6 weeks old
> He gets 3 meals/day plus treats.
> He is putting on weight at a fantastic rate.


The pups I have experience with have usually been 7-8 weeks old when I got them.  I never had one who was taken from his litter and mother at such a young age as 5 weeks, even now at 6, he's just a baby and you can't expect to seriously train him at such a young age.  

I blocked off the kitchen with a baby gate, had a papered area for potty,  and used that technique until my pups were trained.  Training a dog takes a lot of time and hard work, but to have a well trained dog, who is not fearful of you and knows what you expect of him, makes a wonderful companion.  For up to the first month of having a new pup, you really need to rearrange your schedule and make sure you're not neglecting the needs of the pup.  In your case, he needs to bond with you, and have the comfort and security that he would have with his mother.

They depend on you for leadership, and to show them how to please you.  They don't understand your words, but will respond nicely with positive training, calm and confident attitude.  They sense when we're annoyed, nervous, upset, etc.  The more secure he feels with you at home, the better he will respond to you.

Please be patient.  Show him in a calm way what he can and can't chew on.  Correct him gently, in the moment by taking away something he's chewing on and having a replacement in hand of something acceptable.  I always kept tiny rawhide chew bones in my pocket at home, to have one on hand to correct chewing problems.  When they drop it and walk away I pick it up for next lesson. Works like a charm.  I never leave them alone with the rawhide, it can be a choke hazard especially for a young pup.

 You can attach a small light-weight leash to his collar for a short amount of time during the day, under your supervision.  Just dragging it around for a half hour at a time will get him used to it, if he starts to chew on it, calmly tell him no, you chew on this, while giving him something he can chew on.

With each passing week, your baby will be more mature and understand better what you want from him.  Dogs are very loyal, they are very willing to please their masters, it's important that you guide them through the learning process with love and patience.  Good luck, save the serious training for another couple of weeks when he's older.


----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 22, 2021)

In my experience pups take a good while to be truly housebroken. You might want to limit his water and food intake. I do not mean starve him but he would probably do all right with one or two meals a day. Feed him at the same times and take him out shortly after he eats. As a pup he should be taken out to use the pot every four hours. Take some of the soiled paper from the kennel out with you when you take him out and put it where you want him to go. Try to feed him and take him outside at the same times daily. Try to catch undesirable actions while he in the act. Please no hollering or hitting when he has an accident as with any undesirable behavior just let him know you are not happy. Use words that do not sound alike for commands and reprimands.

  It takes time and a lot of patience to house break a dog. Each breed is a little different. It took close to six months for my Chihuahua "Boo" to finally get it. A pup is like a little baby. It comes into the world with limited understanding. You are the one who supplies the patience and understanding. Keep in mind most dogs want to please their owner. Read all you can about raising pups.

  Like anything else, while raising a dog we reap what we sow. Show it love it will show you the same. My buddy Boo passed a couple of years ago. We were together pretty much twenty four seven for twelve years. It was a very trying time for me. I loved him very much. Like children they depend on us, their owners for everything. Hang in there. The reward is tenfold. I hope this helps.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> The pups I have experience with have usually been 7-8 weeks old when I got them.  I never had one who was taken from his litter and mother at such a young age as 5 weeks, even now at 6, he's just a baby and you can't expect to seriously train him at such a young age.
> 
> They depend on you for leadership, and to show them how to please you.  *They don't understand your words, *but will respond nicely with positive training, calm and confident attitude.  They sense when we're annoyed, nervous, upset, etc.  The more secure he feels with you at home, the better he will respond to you.


I have not attempted to do any serious training, but I have successfully taught him "Come" and "No".
I will now SLOWLY, begin to leash train him. He doesn't like the leash one tiny bit. If he feels the slightest resistance , he will thrust out his legs and refuses to move. So, every day I put him on the leash for no more than 5-6 minutes and when he stops, I hold out a treat and say "come".


----------



## senior chef (Aug 23, 2021)

I have read that house training a puppy should not start until 12-16 weeks. 
I tried feeding him in the pen and waiting until he at least pooped in the shredded newspapers in one corner. THAT is NOT working; he howls until I give up and let him wander around the living/kitchen rooms.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 23, 2021)

‘he will thrust out his legs and refuses to move, he howls til i give up and let him wander around the living/kitchen rooms’...

hmmmmm....are you raising a dog or a kid?????


----------



## senior chef (Aug 23, 2021)

Lizzie00 said:


> ‘he will thrust out his legs and refuses to move, he howls til i give up and let him wander around the living/kitchen rooms’...
> 
> hmmmmm....are you raising a dog or a kid?????


Huh ? I don't understand what you are asking ?


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 23, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Huh ? I don't understand what you are asking ?


Your puppy posts made me laugh because your puppy sounds so much like a stubborn human toddler who struggles to get his/her own way. So in jest, I asked if you were raising a dog or a kid. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## senior chef (Aug 23, 2021)

Lizzie00 said:


> Your puppy posts made me laugh because your puppy sounds so much like a stubborn human toddler who struggles to get his/her own way. So in jest, I asked if you were raising a dog or a kid. Sorry for the confusion!


Boy, oh boy. He certainly is a stubborn little fellow. I can only hope that is NOT a sign of things to come. 

The other day, I discovered one good thing. As I was changing the foam pad on my chair, I threw the old one on the floor. He immediately took to it. It now lies in the middle of the living room and he spends 95 % of his time sleeping on it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 23, 2021)

I had used an old pillow with   homemade cover  for our old  dog,, before she died.
She seemed to like  that.

With the new  pup same set up, crate with old pillow &  cover.
Spring in Pa .was cool & damp so a  fleece blanket that he  liked went in with him at bed time.

At 7 months he wants his  blankets on the the area rug.
He makes a 'nest' of them  where he takes short naps.

Recently  bought a kennel pad  for his crate, fits  tightly in it.
He can't  drag that out .

Expect that  a doggie bed to replace all the blankets he has.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 24, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> I had used an old pillow with   homemade cover  for our old  dog,, before she died.
> She seemed to like  that.
> 
> With the new  pup same set up, crate with old pillow &  cover.
> ...


I am so incredibly frustrated with my new puppy. I have tried and tried to give him a nice comfortable place to sleep and chill out when I am busy. 
No matter what I do, he insists on pooping/peeing on his own bed.
For a while I thought I had solved the problem. I changed the foam in my chair and he immediately took right to it.  But too soon he starting peeing on it. GRRR !
So, what to do ?  This minute he is tied to his leash, in the living room and he has a 7 foot wide circle to move about BUT no bed.   ?????????????? (Living room floor is ceramic tile)
PS: he insists on moving to the very limit of the leash, pulls against it and eventually falls asleep with leash being taut.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 24, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> The pups I have experience with have usually been 7-8 weeks old when I got them.  I never had one who was taken from his litter and mother at such a young age as 5 weeks, even now at 6, he's just a baby and you can't expect to seriously train him at such a young age.
> 
> I blocked off the kitchen with a baby gate, had a papered area for potty,  and used that technique until my pups were trained.  Training a dog takes a lot of time and hard work, but to have a well trained dog, who is not fearful of you and knows what you expect of him, makes a wonderful companion.  For up to the first month of having a new pup, you really need to rearrange your schedule and make sure you're not neglecting the needs of the pup.  In your case, he needs to bond with you, and have the comfort and security that he would have with his mother.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your excellent post and great advice.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 24, 2021)

oldpanightowl said:


> In my experience pups take a good while to be truly housebroken. You might want to limit his water and food intake. I do not mean starve him but he would probably do all right with one or two meals a day. Feed him at the same times and take him out shortly after he eats. As a pup he should be taken out to use the pot every four hours. Take some of the soiled paper from the kennel out with you when you take him out and put it where you want him to go. Try to feed him and take him outside at the same times daily. Try to catch undesirable actions while he in the act. Please no hollering or hitting when he has an accident as with any undesirable behavior just let him know you are not happy. Use words that do not sound alike for commands and reprimands.
> 
> It takes time and a lot of patience to house break a dog. Each breed is a little different. It took close to six months for my Chihuahua "Boo" to finally get it. A pup is like a little baby. It comes into the world with limited understanding. You are the one who supplies the patience and understanding. Keep in mind most dogs want to please their owner. Read all you can about raising pups.
> 
> Like anything else, while raising a dog we reap what we sow. Show it love it will show you the same. My buddy Boo passed a couple of years ago. We were together pretty much twenty four seven for twelve years. It was a very trying time for me. I loved him very much. Like children they depend on us, their owners for everything. Hang in there. The reward is tenfold. I hope this helps.


Thank you for your great post as well as SeaBreeze's post.
But
I disagree somewhat with cutting down on the number of meals.....down to 2 maybe.....but not down to 1.....maybe adjust the portion size if needed.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 24, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I am so incredibly frustrated with my new puppy. I have tried and tried to give him a nice comfortable place to sleep and chill out when I am busy.
> No matter what I do, he insists on pooping/peeing on his own bed.
> For a while I thought I had solved the problem. I changed the foam in my chair and he immediately took right to it.  But too soon he starting peeing on it. GRRR !
> So, what to do ?  This minute he is tied to his leash, in the living room and he has a 7 foot wide circle to move about BUT no bed.   ?????????????? (Living room floor is ceramic tile)
> PS: he insists on moving to the very limit of the leash, pulls against it and eventually falls asleep with leash being taut.


The life of a puppy.......gota love them to bits.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I may have bitten off more than I can chew.  Indy has PLENTY of room in his pen to poop/pee on shredded newspapers at one end of his pen. But , NO !  Dummy will poop and pee right on top of his soft bed.
> 10 minutes ago, he did it AGAIN. We had just returned from his walk and I put him in his pen. Within 5 minutes POOP right on his bed.
> Jeez, I thought that all dogs had enough common animal sense to poop/pee AWAY FROM ITS BED .


That’s not how it works.  A puppy can only hold it for every hour of its age.  Therefore your puppy had to be taken out every hour which you were unwilling to do.

At 2 months puppy has to go out every two hours.  Etc.  now that Indy is going in his crate it will be almost impossible to stop that from happening.  Indy is not a dummy, he’s a puppy.  This is why is almost impossible to house break a puppy bought from a pet shop.  They learned to go where they sleep.

Do I think you have bitten off more than you can chew?  Yup.  I am an experienced dog owner and I would never have taken such a young puppy-it would be more than “I could chew” for sure.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Thank you for your great post as well as SeaBreeze's post.
> But
> I disagree somewhat with cutting down on the number of meals.....down to 2 maybe.....but not down to 1.....maybe adjust the portion size if needed.


I disagree with cutting down on the meals at all.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 25, 2021)

Not to worry. Indy is getting plenty of food. 3 meals/days. He attacks it like a starving wolf. He is gaining 1.5-2 ounces/day.
I seem to have stumbled upon the right way to control him. I have him on a 4.5 foot long leash, in the middle of the living room. His bed is made of my old T-shirts which I have recently worn. And at the opposite end of the leash is his pile of newspapers. He often "misses" the newspapers but I think he MAY have the general idea.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 26, 2021)

Why keep him on a leash indoors when you have a ceramic floor, can you not make a large pen for him indoors? you should look at dog play pens, $43 on amazon. I do not think it is kind to keep him on a leash indoors. We have only had one dog as a puppy but I was much younger and up to the task, though I spent many sleepless nights listening to the little guy crying in the kitchen. When our last dog passed away we went for an older dog although he was two when we got him, he had never been on a leash or trained not to poop indoors, he learnt very quickly. I am blessed.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 26, 2021)

Just found an indoor outdoor portable dog potty, who would have thought. what will they come up with next.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 26, 2021)

This is my friend`s 4 month old French Bulldog. Yes,they are a stubborn breed,but as you can see,peeing the bed still happens....


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> Why keep him on a leash indoors when you have a ceramic floor, can you not make a large pen for him indoors? you should look at dog play pens, $43 on amazon. I do not think it is kind to keep him on a leash indoors. We have only had one dog as a puppy but I was much younger and up to the task, though I spent many sleepless nights listening to the little guy crying in the kitchen. When our last dog passed away we went for an older dog although he was two when we got him, he had never been on a leash or trained not to poop indoors, he learnt very quickly. I am blessed.


I did make him a pen for indoors. He absolutely hates it. Believe it or not, he is much, much happier being on a 4.5 foot leash. That gives him a 9 foot wide circle to move about.  What he REALLY wants is total free reign of the entire apartment, I actually tried that and he leaves poop and pee everywhere. NO thank you !
He is now ALMOST 8 weeks old. Thus far he has gained 50 % of his body weight. 
He fully comprehends "NO !"  Also, he will come to me if I make high pitched kissing/smacking sounds. Some times, though not every time, he will COME if I say come.   
Unfortunately , he does not get held as much as he would like because he bites me hard with needle sharp teeth, AND he jumps from my lap to my face, does back flips AND dummy that he is, he will leap out into space, only to fall 2 feet to the ceramic floor. I understand that is only puppy chewing behavior but gee wiz it hurts.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 28, 2021)

MickaC said:


> The life of a puppy.......gota love them to bits.


Indy is now almost 8 weeks old.
Today, for the 1st time I saw very thin white worms in his poo. And he vomited up his breakfast.
I took him to the vet, only one block away, and the vet gave the puppy a half of 1 tablet. I am supposed to give the other half in 1 week.
I can't imagine how he could have gotten worms. He has NOT been anywhere near another dog.
PERHAPS, he had larva in his gut when I got him 3 weeks ago ?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I did make him a pen for indoors. He absolutely hates it. Believe it or not, he is much, much happier being on a 4.5 foot leash. That gives him a 9 foot wide circle to move about.  What he REALLY wants is total free reign of the entire apartment, I actually tried that and he leaves poop and pee everywhere. NO thank you !
> He is now ALMOST 8 weeks old. Thus far he has gained 50 % of his body weight.
> He fully comprehends "NO !"  Also, he will come to me if I make high pitched kissing/smacking sounds. Some times, though not every time, he will COME if I say come.
> Unfortunately , he does not get held as much as he would like because he bites me hard with needle sharp teeth, AND he jumps from my lap to my face, does back flips AND dummy that he is, he will leap out into space, only to fall 2 feet to the ceramic floor. I understand that is only puppy chewing behavior but gee wiz it hurts.


He sounds like a Wonder Pup!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 28, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Indy is now almost 8 weeks old.
> Today, for the 1st time I saw very thin white worms in his poo. And he vomited up his breakfast.
> I took him to the vet, only one block away, and the vet gave the puppy a half of 1 tablet. I am supposed to give the other half in 1 week.
> I can't imagine how he could have gotten worms. He has NOT been anywhere near another dog.
> PERHAPS, he had larva in his gut when I got him 3 weeks ago ?


Yup puppies are born with worms, which is why I said, before, take him to the vet and have him wormed


----------



## senior chef (Aug 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup puppies are born with worms, which is why I said, before, take him to the vet and have him wormed


Ah, ha. Ok, I must have missed that info about worms.  I never knew dogs could be born with worms.
In any event, the vet has given the puppy 1/2 tablet and I will give the other half in 1 week.


----------

